# 10dpt3dt and bleeding



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi girls, my date is wednesday 02/12. So so near! Just been to the toilet and some of that crinone gel came out(sorry tmi) but it was mixed with really dark blood. Dh telling me to stay positive but I am pretty sure it's over this time! It's so so heartbreaking! Going to test early tomor cause have to be put out of my misery.

Wishing everyone a BFP.

Olivia x x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Your DH is right, it ain't over yet.

There could be any number of reasons for the bit of dark blood...could be left over from the EC procedure, could be a bit of bleed coming away from irritation from ET, it may just be a bit of womb lining sluffing due to rises in oestrogen levels (doesn't mean it's shedding), it may even be a bit from implantation but the crinone was holding it back....and lots of ladies get some bleeding/spotting in 2ww and early pg.

I would try to hold off testing until your OTD....those couple of days can actually make all the difference.  If in doubt give your clinic a call.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Natasha, thankyou for replying so quick. You have made my Dh a happy man by agreeing with him!
Your right-could be lots of things- u see blood and can't help but think the worst hey! Gonna try and forget about it(well try anyway). 

Wishing you lots of luck too! Take care olivia xxxx


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

BFN for us yesterday! So as it turns out in our case bleeding was not a good sign. 

Totally heartbroken-considering egg sharing now.

Wishing all you ladies lots of luck xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry to read this Olivia  

Take care of yourself and good luck in your ttc journey 
Natasha x


----------

